# Warning for ladies.



## MaidenScotland

Ladies and of course gents. A friend of mine who is English but her daughter is Egyptian has just posted on her facebook that her daughter went to visit her on the Pyramid road using a taxi only to find that when they were stopped in traffic a man tried to open the taxi.. luckily she had it locked. The reason for this attempt is unsure but of course we had the kidnapping of the man at the AUC this past week so please please be careful and always try and travel. with a companion and keep the car door locked. If you have to take a taxi by yourself please get a companion to note the registration etc of the cab you use and make the driver be aware that it is being noted


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sorry I misinformed you... the daughter was driving her own car and was alone when the man tried to open her passenger door.


----------



## canuck2010

Yup, dangerous times.


----------



## meb01999

my sister-in-law and i were returning from the doctor a few nights ago and were in a taxi on the corniche in maadi. someone threw a brick at the taxi window (fortunately missed and hit the door instead). apparently the new thing is to break the window and then rob (or worse) when the driver stops to check the car.

VERY scary!


----------



## bat

meb01999 said:


> my sister-in-law and i were returning from the doctor a few nights ago and were in a taxi on the corniche in maadi. someone threw a brick at the taxi window (fortunately missed and hit the door instead). apparently the new thing is to break the window and then rob (or worse) when the driver stops to check the car.
> 
> VERY scary!


To be honest think days of taking taxis as woman on her own areinthe past, as I said before none of this new, brick at car 20 yrs ago with my husband they also take the car itself , when driver rushes out to see damage leaving keys in car!!
Be careful out there.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I was shouted at and told to F off by a young beggar boy today outside Pizza Hut, this was not a street child he was far too clean and well dressed plus he was "working" for an older boy of about 19... he was right in my face and actually wet his fingers and wiped them on his face to pretend he was crying for food... it really is quite scary out there


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> I was shouted at and told to F off by a young beggar boy today outside Pizza Hut, this was not a street child he was far too clean and well dressed plus he was "working" for an older boy of about 19... he was right in my face and actually wet his fingers and wiped them on his face to pretend he was crying for food... it really is quite scary out there


Has any body else noted less and less woman on the streets, not in compounds but on the streets.people at work ( Egyptians) saying there going places and ready to hand over watches, mobiles etc, but prefer there woman to stay home, far to dangerous for them.
Bat


----------



## DeadGuy

Items thrown on your windshield: 
Eggs, bricks, empty glasses, oil, and sometimes even a used baby's diaper uke:

Other ways of car jacking:
A motor biker slowing down in front of you, with a couple of motor bikes behind you, a pick up filled with stupid armed guys, an infant left alone by the side of the road, last but not least, some kind of sharp "chains" on the road emptying your tires.......

Like said earlier, keep driving unless shot at (No shooting inside cities so far, but it did happen on free ways), so keep driving, if couldn't, just give them whatever they want and tell your prayers.....

As for ladies, stick to moving in groups (MORE than just 2), public transportation, or if you do know a taxi driver that you do trust, call him and let him wait for you.

Also if you got a pepper spray or an electric stick, always keep it reachable (I'm trying to buy some for my family members, but can't seem to locate any place selling those in Egypt, off topic I know, but would really appreciate it if anyone had any ideas about where they're sold in Egypt).

Sorry folks


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Items thrown on your windshield:
> Eggs, bricks, empty glasses, oil, and sometimes even a used baby's diaper uke:
> 
> Other ways of car jacking:
> A motor biker slowing down in front of you, with a couple of motor bikes behind you, a pick up filled with stupid armed guys, an infant left alone by the side of the road, last but not least, some kind of sharp "chains" on the road emptying your tires.......
> 
> Like said earlier, keep driving unless shot at (No shooting inside cities so far, but it did happen on free ways), so keep driving, if couldn't, just give them whatever they want and tell your prayers.....
> 
> As for ladies, stick to moving in groups (MORE than just 2), public transportation, or if you do know a taxi driver that you do trust, call him and let him wait for you.
> 
> Also if you got a pepper spray or an electric stick, always keep it reachable (I'm trying to buy some for my family members, but can't seem to locate any place selling those
> in Egypt, off topic I know, but would really appreciate it if anyone had any ideas about where they're sold in Egypt).
> 
> Sorry folks


Good advice, will pm you about the tzasers . The owner said at first he did not sell them as illegal but bit of pushing we got one but that was 2 yrs ago, 
Bat


----------



## DeadGuy

bat said:


> Good advice, will pm you about the tzasers . The owner said at first he did not sell them as illegal but bit of pushing we got one but that was 2 yrs ago,
> Bat


Appreciate that, thank you!

The electric sticks are illegal to sell and/or to carry yes, but I don't think anyone would search a foreign female or even dare to go near her purse/bag, wouldn't "advise" to carry it since it could get you in a trouble, but I'm sure you'd know if the risk is worth it or not.

As for pepper sprays, Egyptians aren't even familiar with it, so it would never be risky to carry one.

Good luck folks!


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Appreciate that, thank you!
> 
> The electric sticks are illegal to sell and/or to carry yes, but I don't think anyone would search a foreign female or even dare to go near her purse/bag, wouldn't "advise" to carry it since it could get you in a trouble, but I'm sure you'd know if the risk is worth it or not.
> 
> As for pepper sprays, Egyptians aren't even familiar with it, so it would never be risky to carry one.
> 
> Good luck folks!


Yes, robbing , looting also illegal but they don't seem to worry about that either,
To be honest pepper spray unless you aim well, not to sure how effective, unless right in the face, and when faced with personel attack your wits leave you.
Spoke to daughter , who says ctazers,all over, for a few hundred but will still pm you when I get exact wearabouts
Bat


----------



## marenostrum

DeadGuy said:


> As for pepper sprays, Egyptians aren't even familiar with it, so it would never be risky to carry one.


A kick in the bollox will do or a finger in an eye, i would not get an illegal weapon it may get you out of harm at first but then you end up in jail.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Strangely enough my houseboy asked me if I wanted a tazer today.. 250LE madam.
I told him no thank you.
Carrying weapons IMO is not a good idea, they could be used against you.


----------



## Karena

I dont agree with weapons, pepper sprays, tazers are not going to help much as they all seem to have guns. where I live, last Friday night 1.00am gun shots, very sad :-((


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Strangely enough my houseboy asked me if I wanted a tazer today.. 250LE madam.
> I told him no thank you.
> Carrying weapons IMO is not a good idea, they could be used against you.


I agree, but Evan a tazer, not working might give you the vital seconds you need to get your wits, and somebody whose a chancer, will think twice, and may leave you alone, I know this has happened, giving the girl time to get away.
At the end of the day it's all about thinking ahead and trying not to get into any dangerous situation.
Bat


----------



## stefnova

I watched a YouTube video on facebook a while ago of an Egyptian girl in the streets threatening a group of men whith a massive taser gun ranting that her father works for the police (as far as I can remember) 

I'll pot it on here if I can find and if im allowed Maiden?!?


----------



## MaidenScotland

stefnova said:


> I watched a YouTube video on facebook a while ago of an Egyptian girl in the streets threatening a group of men whith a massive taser gun ranting that her father works for the police (as far as I can remember)
> 
> I'll pot it on here if I can find and if im allowed Maiden?!?




Yes you can put it on


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you can put it on


Wonder if she's still got it,that was a while back,
Do all us woman have to turn into she- men or what.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

I personally find it quite worrying that you can buy tazers here...
Mob rule and taking matters into your own hands never works.
Sadly freedom has made people power happy, you just have to see how any individual on the street flags down a car and searches it to see how freedom has made them giddy


----------



## stefnova

Will try looking for it later on tonight, yes was quite a while ago!


----------



## Horus

I have a pepper spray because I am scared of wild dogs there is a pack near my apartments that drink out of the water on the night by the car pack but they seem tame

Single gun shot in Alexandria last night scared the crap out me


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I have a pepper spray because I am scared of wild dogs there is a pack near my apartments that drink out of the water on the night by the car pack but they seem tame
> 
> Single gun shot in Alexandria last night scared the crap out me




Wild dogs can't be tame.. keep well away


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Strangely enough my houseboy asked me if I wanted a tazer today.. 250LE madam.
> I told him no thank you.
> Carrying weapons IMO is not a good idea, they could be used against you.


Ok, now I know that the price is *150 *L.E. each (Yes, 150 not 250) 

It could be used against you true, but the situation where I "live" is MUCH worse than Cairo and Alex and so on, and I am worried about my family members but I got no intention whatsoever of being a bloody "Egyptian guy" about it go locking them home! And the pepper sprays and the tasers are the best I could think of, so if anyone got a better idea?! I’m gladly open for any suggestions if there’s any!


----------



## DeadGuy

stefnova said:


> I watched a YouTube video on facebook a while ago of an Egyptian girl in the streets threatening a group of men whith a massive taser gun ranting that her father works for the police (as far as I can remember)
> 
> I'll pot it on here if I can find and if im allowed Maiden?!?



There you go........It's really old though.........Just would like to point that "high profile" swears are mentioned in the video! MaidenScotland said it's ok to put the video! So blame her not me! 

And those who do have a connection with "police" tend to hide now, they would never dare to brag about it anymore


----------



## MaidenScotland

Things must be bad.. my building has an underground garage with 3 accesses and they have today put metal shutters up to close it off at night. I have just returned home to find the main entrance of the building with a bar across the door keeping it locked, although why they dont use the key is a mystery.


----------



## stefnova

DeadGuy said:


> There you go........It's really old though.........Just would like to point that "high profile" swears are mentioned in the video! MaidenScotland said it's ok to put the video! So blame her not me!
> 
> And those who do have a connection with "police" tend to hide now, they would never dare to brag about it anymore
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‫??? ?????? ?????? ?????? ?? ?????? ???? ???????? ?????? ??????‬‎


Thanks Deadguy,

Just watching that again still shocks me the language that comes out of her mouth!


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Things must be bad.. my building has an underground garage with 3 accesses and they have today put metal shutters up to close it off at night. I have just returned home to find the main entrance of the building with a bar across the door keeping it locked, although why they dont use the key is a mystery.


Because they lost it?


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Because they lost it?




Lol well that would usually be the case but I know they have it... laziness is my guess it is a lot easier to stick a wooden bar across than use the two keys needed to lock and unlock the door but at least they are making some sort of effort for security.


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol well that would usually be the case but I know they have it... laziness is my guess it is a lot easier to stick a wooden bar across than use the two keys needed to lock and unlock the door but at least they are making some sort of effort for security.


Is that inside or out side the door, does that mean if inside someone has to come and move the bar every time some one enters.
Was this thought up by the boa- ab, if so his brother works for me!!
LOL


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Is that inside or out side the door, does that mean if inside someone has to come and move the bar every time some one enters.
> Was this thought up by the boa- ab, if so his brother works for me!!
> LOL


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Yes that is the case mind I have given a broken mop shaft the grand title of bar.


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Yes that is the case mind I have given a broken mop shaft the grand title of bar.


So that was why I had to buy 3 new ones for work yesterday, wondered were they'd gone


----------

